# I got plants!!!



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok i finally got the eco complete substrate yesterday and most of it settled so I decided to get plants today. 10 gallon tank, 15 watts + a desktop lamp(prob 0 watts worth, lol) and 20 lbs eco complete.

I already had:
Compacticus(?) swordplant
lg. clump of java moss
~15 guppies (only 5 of which are bigger than a 1/2 inch, yes ill get rid of some)
Today I got:
2 jungle val
1 anubias (not sure which i can probably identify easily enough though)
6-8 stems of anacharis
6-8 stems of hornwort

My LFS doesn't have a great selection and I know some of these plants probably aren't suited for my tank, but i tried to only get healthy looking and cheap plants... which are few and far between at the LFS. I wanted to get more anubias, but they were 5.79!!! so i think ill wait and see how the one i got is going to do.

The hornwort and anacharis both have rubber bands attaching the clumps and I was wondering if I could leave those on as I dont really want to spread them out through my tank yet, or if at all. 

Any opinions on how the jungle val and the hornwort will do in my tank?

They had some wisteria and ludwiga but they didn't look overly healthy, lol. Would they turn around in my tank?


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

I used to leave the rubber bands on my plants, I don't think it wil hurt anything. Not sure about the rest of your questions.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The rubberbands will cause the plants to rot. Your plant selection is fine for the lighting you have. Under proper care, most plants will recover. Plants are hardier than most live aquatics you put in your tank.


----------



## RideIt (Apr 20, 2006)

Interesting... about the rotting..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Spread the stem plants out when you take the rubber bands off. They will rot if you leave them all together...I've experienced that before. You can plant a few stems of the anacharis together...but not the whole bunch.


----------

